# Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar



## Sarah Scott

I found a beautiful jar that is embossed on one side Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar, the other side is Whitall's Patent June 18th 1861. The jar is just under 8" high. Does anyone know about this jar or the value?


----------



## RED Matthews

Well Sarah it looks like a good one.  It also looks like the finish is an applied ring for a wax sealed metal cap.  We would need an angular picture of the top to know about that.  A picture of the bottom would also help us helo you.  RED Matthews


----------



## Sarah Scott

The bottom is embossed with a six pointed star. It looks like the top was a glass fitting.


----------



## junkyard jack

Your jar was produced by Whitall, Tatum & Co. of Millville, New Jersey. The correct closure for this particular jar is a glass lid marked "Whitall's Patent June 18th 1861" and secured by an iron yoke clamp with a thumbscrew. This jar was produced in various sizes and are valued as such:
 Aqua Pint : $90-120
 Aqua Quart : $50-75
 Aqua 48oz & 56 oz : $90-120
 Aqua 68oz & 72oz : $100-150
 Millville jars are very popular among jar collectors. There are also examples of these jars that were produced in Amber & Cobalt Blue glass, but these are extremely rare examples that command premium prices.


----------



## Sarah Scott

Thank you so much for the information!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## junkyard jack

Any chance you could show a picture of the base of the jar showing the "Star" emblem? Ther are a couple of different variations of this star. It also raises the value of a Quart jar from $50-75 to &75-100 with the star.


----------



## junkyard jack

Another thing I should have mentioned is that the values given are for jars complete with the glass lid & clamp. The closure value makes up 35-50% of the jar's value.


----------



## Sarah Scott

I will take a pic of the star tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah Scott

Here is the bottom of the jar.


----------



## deenodean

Redbook # 2181-2 ...quart aqua = $75-100 in excellent condition. The closure adds 35-50% to value. Excellent find.


----------



## MNJars

I think the closure value for these jars is pretty standard around $25-$40 if you can find them.  Deduct this amount from the previously quoted RedBook prices to get the price of your jar and consider that someone needs to have the closure or spend time finding it.  Regardless of the actual value, it's a nice find and very uncommon to see the star on the base.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I have one also ,but the base is different.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

The base sorta looks like a sand pontil with a 4 in the center.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Here's what the closure looks like:


----------



## Sarah Scott

Those closures are AWESOME!!! Wish I had one for my jar!!!


----------



## MNJars

That square shouldered half pint is awesome!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hi Sarah, there are reproductions of the yokes but you'll still need the lid. You'll also need to figure out if it was a flat or domed top. They took different yokes but I can't say which went to what. Nice jar just by itself though. 
 I'm not sure of value but the correct top is usually a big part of it.


----------



## Sarah Scott

Here is a pic of the top.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Here's the way it works, the round-shouldered jars take the flat lid and square clamp, and the squarer-shouldered jars take the domed lid and rounded clamp.  Sarah, I believe your jar is the round shouldered variety.  I'm not sure if you can tell the difference, but here's a photo of the square-shoulder variety.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

cool tops , havent seen any around before , but dug a metal band once and sold it to a member on here.


----------

